# CTF Ratzeburg 22.10.06



## gnss (13. September 2006)

> Lübecker CTF um Ratzeburg 2006
> 
> Wie auch schon im letzten Jahr werden wir mit unserer diesjährigen CTF rund um Ratzeburg die CTF-Saison direkt nach dem Ende des laufenden RTf-Jahres eröffnen.
> Als Termin ist der 22. Oktober 2006 jetzt festgeschrieben.



Bevor das in anderen Freds untergeht. Vielleicht wird der Wetterbericht dieses Jahr besser.


----------



## Ober (13. September 2006)

Wieso besser? Das Wetter war doch gut bei der letzten CTF in Ratzeburg.
Sicher keine 20° und Sonnenschein, aber weitgehend trocken und nicht zu kühl.
Genau das richtige Wetter für MTB. 
Die Strecke war schön, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marewo (13. September 2006)

Moin,
hat denn schon einer die übrigen Termine für die Saison 06/07 ??
Gruß
Marewo


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

Ober schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso besser? Das Wetter war doch gut bei der letzten CTF in Ratzeburg.



Das Wetter war gut, aber die Vorhersage war mies, so dass viele daheimgeblieben sind.


----------



## hoedsch (13. September 2006)

Was muss man denn machen, um dort mitzufahren? Reicht einfaches Erscheinen, oder muss man sich irgendwo anmelden?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (13. September 2006)

Einige Zeit vorher vor Ort sein um sich anzumelden, ich glaube 4 abdrücken und mitfahren.


----------



## Ober (13. September 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss man denn machen, um dort mitzufahren? Reicht einfaches Erscheinen, oder muss man sich irgendwo anmelden?
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



30-45 Minuten je nach Andrang vorher vor Ort sein und die Anmeldung ausfüllen die man dort bekommt. Dann 4 Euro als BDR Mitglied abdrücken oder 8 Euro als Nichtmitglied und los geht es.


----------



## Ober (13. September 2006)

marewo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hat denn schon einer die übrigen Termine für die Saison 06/07 ??
> Gruß
> Marewo


Leider noch nicht vollständig, einige Termine sind aber bei Helmut zus sehen:
http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/Termine-MTB-Mountainbike.html


----------



## gnss (25. September 2006)

Der Flyer von der CTF in Ratzeburg ist online: http://www.rst-luebeck.de/FlyerCTF2006.pdf


----------



## Holiday (17. Oktober 2006)

...das ist eine super Strecke !


----------



## hoedsch (17. Oktober 2006)

Holiday schrieb:


> ...das ist eine super Strecke !



Da Du ja aus der "Gegend" kommst, kennst Du Dich da sicher aus. Was erwartet uns denn genau? Waldautobahn, Trails, Hügel, Schlamm?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (17. Oktober 2006)

Pah! Mind. 47km! Das ist ja was für echte Radler!


----------



## Holiday (17. Oktober 2006)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da Du ja aus der "Gegend" kommst, kennst Du Dich da sicher aus. Was erwartet uns denn genau? Waldautobahn, Trails, Hügel, Schlamm?
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Bin am We die große runde gefahren, sehr schön, überwiegend Waldautobahnen aber mit richtig schön vielen trails. macht irre spaß ! wenn es regnet, kann es durchaus matschig werden! Naja, zum Thema Höhenmeter, die Gegend ist für hier oben richtig gut, kenne nichts vergleichbares (Ist schließlich mein Trainingsrevier). Bin zwar am We 115km gefahren aber da waren es gute 700Hm. Die angebotene 76km hat um die 560Hm. Es gibts verschiedene Leistungsgruppen am So.
Ich fahre am So. die kleine !  

@Christian_74
das schafts du auch  

also, vielleicht sieht man sich, bis denn...

ciao
Holiday


----------



## Kaiowana (18. Oktober 2006)

Wir sind mit dabei.


----------



## gnss (22. Oktober 2006)

Wer die Bilder aus der hinteren 47km Hobbygruppe(die, die sich am Verpflegungsstand getrennt hat und ein Depp fast immer mit der Kamera zwischen den Zähnen gefahren ist) haben will möge mir bitte eine PM schicken oder seine E-Mail Adresse hinterlassen. Die Kaffetrinker vom See bekommen den Link nachhher ohne weiteres Zutun.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Oktober 2006)

War schön aber ganz schon heftig. Wir haben die "Speed"gruppe in "Limit" umgetauft


----------



## ihadub (22. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wir haben die "Speed"gruppe in "Limit" umgetauft



Den Namen hat sie in der Tat zurecht bekommen. Hab nach 13 km reissen lassen müssen. Mir steckte noch das CC Rennen in Bad Bevensen in den Beinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (22. Oktober 2006)

War wirklich ne schöne Runde, hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch!  
Und wir hatten ja richtig Glück mit dem Wetter!

@gnss: Sind ein paar schöne Bilder dabei!
Kann du mir die Bilder von meinem Bike und die Karten in groß schicken? Die hätte ich gerne.



Catsoft schrieb:


> War schön aber ganz schon heftig. Wir haben die "Speed"gruppe in "Limit" umgetauft


Du bist doch die große Runde gefahren, oder?
Darf man fragen, wie schnell ihr wart? Mich würde mal interessieren, wo das obere Limit lag.
(Auf der zweiten Hälfte unserer Runde hab ich mein persönliches Limit auch erreicht)

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2006)

Wir haben mit den Verpflegungen, 1x Sturz und 1xPlatt "nur" 3,5 Std. gebraucht. Schnitt hab ich nicht zur Hand, aber alle sind am Limit gefahren. Sind mit 12 (?) Leutchen gestartet und mit 7 angekommen. War für fast alle die Vorbereitung auf Rade


----------



## John Rico (23. Oktober 2006)

Das kenne ich irgendwoher, unser Verhältnis nach Pause und Gruppenteilung lag bei 8 / 4

Aber Respekt, auf 76 km so einen Schnitt zu halten!
Den sind wir "nur" auf den zweiten 24 km gefahren, und danach war ich echt durch.
JEtzt weiß ich ja, was auf mich zukommt, sollte ich mich mal übermütig in die schnelle Gruppe stellen.


----------



## Ober (23. Oktober 2006)

Hat jemand die Tour auf GPS aufgezeichnet ?


----------



## Kaiowana (24. Oktober 2006)

Ober schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Tour auf GPS aufgezeichnet ?


Habe mein GPS leider vergessen.   An den GPS-daten hätte ich aber auch sehr starkes Interesse.


----------



## Jinxter (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mein GPS mitplotten lassen. Wer Interesse hat bitte PN. Ich schick die Strecke dann über e-mail als .ovl , .gdb oder .pth.

Ich bin die große Runde in mittelschnell gefahren.

MfG Joe


----------



## Kaiowana (24. Oktober 2006)

Jinxter schrieb:


> Ich habe mein GPS mitplotten lassen. Wer Interesse hat bitte PN. Ich schick die Strecke dann über e-mail als .ovl , .gdb oder .pth.
> 
> Ich bin die große Runde in mittelschnell gefahren.
> 
> MfG Joe



Du hast ne PN!


----------



## peterbe (28. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe die 47er auf'm GPS mitgenomen, anbei als .kml und .gpx gepackt als zip. 
Wetter war um Weiten besser als im letzten Jahr, Tempo war in der ersten 47er-Gruppe super, vor allem nach der Pause, wo wir die Hälfte an die nächste Gruppe abgegeben haben und zu 5 den Schnitt noch mal nach oben getrieben haben. Macht Bock auf mehr und nächstes Jahr die große Runde.

Wie sind denn die Strecken bei den nächsten CTFs? Im Netz gibt es da diverse Infos, vor allem über die Teilnahme mit dem Mtb. Lohnt es sich, in diesen Thread weiter über norddeutsche CTFs zu schreiben?


----------



## Ober (28. Oktober 2006)

Tappendorf am 12.11 ist nicht zu schwer und die Streckenlänge mit 35 bzw. 50 km auch human.  
Von der Strecke her ist Eutin am 19.11 deutlich schwerer, die Strecke ist neben Ratzeburg, Wees und Kiel (dieses Jahr leider nicht angeboten) sicher das Highlight. Letztes Jahr  waren leider so 2-3 organisatorische Mängel (nur 1 Schlauch für die Räder, schlechte Gruppeneinteilung und kalte Duschen weit vom Ziel entfernt), aber die werden sicher auch dazu gelernt haben.


----------



## Kaiowana (28. Oktober 2006)

Kiel war gut und Eutin ( 3 x auf den Bungsberg ) ist einfach ne klasse Strecke - die muß man einfach mal gefahren sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (6. September 2007)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine GPS-Aufzeichnung von der großen Runde in Ratzeburg?


----------



## Ober (9. September 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand eine GPS-Aufzeichnung von der großen Runde in Ratzeburg?



Ja, die hat mir mal jemand gemailt. Kann ich Dir weiterleiten. Bitte bei Interesse E-Mail Adresse hier  als Private Nachricht senden


----------



## Hänsel (11. September 2007)

Moin alle zusammen, ich bin neu hier im MTB-Forum und entbiete freundliche Grüße in die Runde.
Eigentlich bin ich in der Hauptsache auf dem RR unterwegs, aber für Herbst, Winter und frühes Frühjahr ist das MTB das Rad der Wahl.
Ich würde gerne mal eure CTF mitfahren, aber ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung, was solche Veranstaltungen betrifft. Kann man sich da verschiedenen Leistungsgruppen zuordnen? Ich gehöre zu den älteren Semestern, bin aber auf dem RR noch ziemlich gut davor.
Ich komme aus dem Raum Uelzen, da liegt Ratzeburg noch in erreichbarer Nähe.

Schöne Grüße von
Hänsel


----------



## gnss (11. September 2007)

Die CTF ist nicht von uns, sondern vom RST-Lübeck. Es gibt verschiedene Streckenlängen und Leistungsgruppen, wenn man mit einer Gruppe nicht mitkommt, dann kann man sich zur nächsten zurückfallen lassen. Dieses Jahr findet das Ganze am 21.10.07 statt.


----------



## Holiday (16. September 2007)

ja genau - die vorbereitungen laufen bereits schon.
ich hoffe, es werden noch mehr leute teilnehmen als im vorjahr !!!  

ciao


----------



## Hänsel (20. Oktober 2007)

Moin, wir werden morgen mit 8 Leuten bei euch aufkreuzen. (MTV Bad Bevensen). Das Wetter soll ja ganz brauchbar werden. Kalt, aber kein Regen. Wir sind gespannt.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Oktober 2007)

War doch mal wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung. Ich seh zwar aus wie Sau, aber schee wars trotzdem


----------



## Holiday (21. Oktober 2007)

ja war nett mit euch


----------



## Hänsel (21. Oktober 2007)

Die Jungs aus Bad Bevensen unisono: das war klasse! Der Ehrlichkeit halber muss ich gestehen, dass ich nach 10 km mit den Kerlen aus der Hobby I-Gruppe (47 km) völlig platt war, an einem Steilstück mit der Ansage: Jetzt aufs kleine Ritzel schalten! Hab' ich brav gemacht, woraufhin sich meine Kette von allen vorderen Ritzeln entfernte und ich meine Fahrt bergauf abrupt beendete. Natürlich fuhr mir einer von den nachfolgenden hinten rein und war wohl ziemlich sauer, aber ich nix Schuld! Kette auflegen und weiter, aber der Schwung war dahin. Nach ein paar km alleine (den rosa Pfeilen folgend) pickte mich dann die Hobby II-Gruppe auf, und mit denen ging es dann durchaus nicht unflott bis ins Ziel.
Landschaftlich sehr hübsch, organisatorisch alles i. O., der Kuchen vom Feinsten, nur der Qualm in der Sportlerkneipe lud weiß Gott nicht zum Verweilen ein. Aber das nur am Rande.
CTF-Ratzeburg: Gerne wieder!

Gruß von Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julianernst (21. Oktober 2007)

Hat Spaß gemacht, Dankeschön an den Veranstalter


----------



## OBRADY (21. Oktober 2007)

Tach..
Auch uns( Janny und mir) hat es prima gefallen.Da hat sich die weite Anreise doch mal gelohnt.Selbst bei der großen Runde hatten wir eine recht homogene Gruppe und unsere beiden " Guides" haben uns prima durch die schöne Landschaft geführt.Die Sonne die das tolle Laub anleuchtet und die vielen Seen die wir umradelt haben, haben die Tour perfekt gemacht.
Gerne nächstes Jahr wieder..
Anja


----------



## Holiday (21. Oktober 2007)

@obrady, welche truppe bist du denn gefahren (Hobby I/II?) 

ich werde eure Danksagungen bzw. Verbesserungen gerne weiter geben !


----------



## OBRADY (22. Oktober 2007)

Tach...
Wir sind  gemütlich in der " Piano " Gruppe gefahren.
Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.es wurde immer mal zwischendurch gefragt ob jemand abkürzen möchte , ob das Tempo stimmt usw...sehr angenehm.hab auch schonmal bei einer CTF auf einmal alleine dagestanden, Freunde verloren weil Platten usw....diese Negativ-Erfahrung ist hiermit gekillt!
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Catsoft (22. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Speed-Gruppe sind wir noch zu viert angekommen (inkl. Guide)  Rest war schon nach 15 Km wech...


----------



## Hänsel (22. Oktober 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei der Speed-Gruppe sind wir noch zu viert angekommen (inkl. Guide) Rest Rest war schon nach 15 Km wech...



Da wart ihr wohl ein bisschen zu schnell für den Rest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Oktober 2007)

War jedenfalls ein gutes Training statt dem CX in Lohne  Mal sehen, ob ich das Tempo nächstes WE im Rennen umsetzen kann.


----------



## Ober (13. November 2007)

Falls jemand die 50 km Tour haben will, ich habe die GPS Aufzeichnung. Ist allerdings langweilig, keine großen Highlights die man nicht selbst finden könnte.


----------

